# Daaang



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Daaang I thought only my posts got locked : I wasnt even able to chime in on HighmtnFish post. What the crap can we unlock I know nothing about the boulders or even what there talking about but I do have a few zingers Id like to get in  :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It was a great report by HighmtnFish, but it has to die now. PM's should have started on page #2 in my opinion and some rules probably enforced. Too bad..

I say let this thread trickle to the next page as well....


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I support the PM method.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

It wasn't too bad from what I saw. Come on now the boulders area isn't about to see 200+ anglers this weekend, especially since it is so far away. Conditions change and tackle/methods are hard to copy. Although the original author didn't reveal the name so yeah maybe that wasn't cool. Then again I hate reading posts without locations, but then again I am rather loose lipped.

I wish the mods would put on their last post the reasons why the post has been locked. 2 of my topics were recently locked as well.

It was a shame to see people detracting from the actual trip report, maybe the fish debate could have been a seperate topic in the General Questions fourm. Sure were a lot of responses to justify a new topic.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When a thread veers off from the origional topic and then becomes a 1 on 1 battle of opinions, it's time to move on.
This is why these threads were locked.
In fact the OP of one of the threads mentioned that it was a dead horse.

Go ahead and start another topic about the Boulders or what ever but please be civil and respect the opinions of others.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> It wasn't too bad from what I saw. Come on now the boulders area isn't about to see 200+ anglers this weekend


Exactly...the very nature of where those lakes are and when they are accessible makes them very hard to hot spot. And, the fact that so many of them change because of winterkill. All the fear is ridiculous...

...oh, by the way, did I say that my biggest Boulder brook trout have come from Fish Creek Reservoir, Pacer Lake, Pear Lake, Short Lake, and Government? But, my biggest fish have come from Blind...

...most recently, my biggest brook trout has come from one of the Row Lakes and my biggest tiger trout from the lower Willow Bottoms. Any other questions....feel free to ask!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the clairification Grampa D. What can I say I'm still learining the site. Now I know.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't too bad from what I saw. Come on now the boulders area isn't about to see 200+ anglers this weekend
> ...


Awesome post!! Pms sheems


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

W2U Thanks, :evil: :twisted: I have counted 40 people at the lower willow bottoms. Your crazy to think people won't fish these places when there is a trophy available. AND WHO ASKED ANYWAYS W2U?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

40 huh? When, in 1 day? I guess what matters is if they were actually catching the fish! Any trophies?


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I fish there a lot, I'm not lying, the past 3 years I have counted 20 people or more on each visit. Some very early in the year when you have to walk through 4 foot drifts, and late when there is a week before it closes. The 40 people where in August last year. I believe it was a Friday like the 4th. I'll look in my fishing journal for the exact date. I keep good records. please don't hint that I'm lying. I take my fishing very serious. I will say the most float tubes has been 12. I had a hard time casting at one point.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Tye dye twins answer to your questions. yes in 1 day, some where, some where not. what would you consider trophies? Then I can answer your last question


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh in no way was I hinting towards you lying brookie. Just was wondering if the hotspotted post led to that many people going down there recently? Sounds to me like it could qualilfy as a communtiy pond with you all being shoulder to shoulder. Still if they don't have the right gear they ain't gonna get the fish.

Trophies to me is anything abnormally big in the waters you are fishing. Like the 5lb rainbow pulled out of the sandy pond about a month ago.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

no it first was hotspotted on the old forum that was on the division site. The person who hotspotted thought that no one would work that hard to get there, but since those post it's been more crowded ever since. I believe PBH and W2U should remember they posted on those topics. Like I said I keep journals of what is said, happening, and condition from year to year at those lakes down there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess somebody would have found it eventually. Can't keep it a secret forever. Same thing happens in Backcountry skiing. I still have a hard time beliveing that PBH and W2U really played that big of a hand in spoiling it to the masses but as you may have noted I tend to also be rather loose lipped when it come to my spots, so maybe that is why I feel that way. 

I hate sharing places with others too, especially with my twin!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

tye dye twins said:


> Sounds to me like it could qualilfy as a communtiy pond with you all being shoulder to shoulder. Still if they don't have the right gear they ain't gonna get the fish.
> 
> Trophies to me is anything abnormally big in the waters you are fishing. Like the 5lb rainbow pulled out of the sandy pond about a month ago.


The sad thing about the lakes on the boulder is that they are NOT planted with the volume of fish like the community ponds are. A lot of lakes down there are only planted with a couple hundred fish every other year, and with 20 to 40 people pulling fish out of these lakes every weekend? At the end of the summer the lakes are all but fished out. So you ain't gonna get the fish if they ain't there either.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like it needs new regulations to me,(like catch and release, more stocking) if its as bad as you claim. All us fisherman are going to have to learn to share eventually. As the population increases so does the interest in fishing, its just a fact of life. The community ponds conditioned me to calm down whenever others cast right next to me at bigger bodies of water. Everyone has the right to be next to ya, as much as that sucks.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> Sounds like it needs new regulations to me,(like catch and release, more stocking) if its as bad as you claim. All us fisherman are going to have to learn to share eventually. As the population increases so does the interest in fishing, its just a fact of life. The community ponds conditioned me to calm down whenever others cast right next to me at bigger bodies of water. Everyone has the right to be next to ya, as much as that sucks.


 C&R and special regs help, but I would much rather the lake not need it due to low fishing pressure. I like my fish big, unpressured and unexposed. Selfish? Probably. I guess I'm just passionate and protective of what I've worked my tail off to find.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Boulder Mtn already has special regs, where only 2 trout over 14 inches may be kept. On the other hand, a total of 8 fish may be kept if at least 4 of them are brookies. That is designed to get rid of runt brookies.

Not a bad set of regs. The last thing I'd want to see down there is a mandatory C&R (at least where that currently isn't the case).

For the record though, if I write a report and leave out the name of a lake, that was intentional. If you like being a smarty pants and guessing, push the little "pm" button under my avatar and ask me rather than cause a ruckus. Please. Asking me in my post, where the names were intentionally left out, would be in poor taste.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HighmtnFish said:


> A lot of lakes down there are only planted with a couple hundred fish every other year, and with 20 to 40 people pulling fish out of these lakes every weekend? At the end of the summer the lakes are all but fished out. So you ain't gonna get the fish if they ain't there either.


Lakes on the Boulder that require stocking are stocked yearly. Check out the DWR's stocking reports...little lakes like Joe Lay and Honeymoon, for example, are smaller than most community ponds yet are still stocked yearly. I have NEVER seen a Boulder lake "fished out" by the end of summer...that is ridiculous. The fear that suddenly everyone is going to rush to the Boulder Mountain and fish the lakes out because the names of lakes are being used is ridiculous.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> For the record though, if I write a report and leave out the name of a lake, that was intentional. If you like being a smarty pants and guessing, push the little "pm" button under my avatar and ask me rather than cause a ruckus. Please. Asking me in my post, where the names were intentionally left out, would be in poor taste.


To each his own, i guess. But, I disagree. IF you put pictures of your report from the WWW, expect people to guess where they come from. I think you are fooling yourself if people are not...asking for that information should be expected.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> I believe PBH and W2U should remember they posted on those topics.


You're a very selfish person! Should I remember that I've posted on these topics? Hell...I've been posting online about the Boulders for 10 years!! have any lakes been destroyed yet? Nope. In fact, things just keep getting better.

40 people at the Willow Bottoms? GREAT!! That means that the brook trout rennovation project at those places HAS WORKED!! If that many people are heading in there, then obviously fishing is GOOD and the DWR has turned two very marginal fisheries into exceptional fisheries. The other thing is, they CAN handle the increased pressure. Further, consider that there are another 7 lakes within a 2 mile radius of the Willow Bottoms -- this area can handle some pressure!

My philosophy has always been that I'd like to see other anglers enjoy some of the great fishing that I have enjoyed on the Boulder Mountains. I have no reason to keep these places secret and to myself. There is no reason. So, if people ask me for information about the Boulder's, I tell them what they want to know.

As for other people reporting, and placing pictures of places on the WWW -- well, if you're going to put up a picture, you should expect for someone else to recognize the place. Who cares if someone names it -- the damage has already been done (if you consider it damage in the first place).

this sight is a very good resource for sharing information. One great thing about this site is that it has always allowed reporting, unlike other Utah fishing sites. Without reporting, these sites turn into photography, gear, political, and off-topic discussion sites, with little-to-no FISHING discussion. If that's what this site wants, fine -- but expect usage to go down. People read these forums because they want to see what's happening at our fisheries -- NOT to see what kind of rod is being used!

FWIW -- regarding the report thread in question -- who's to say PMs were not sent?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

PBH said:


> My philosophy has always been that I'd like to see other anglers enjoy some of the great fishing that I have enjoyed on the Boulder Mountains. I have no reason to keep these places secret and to myself. There is no reason. So, if people ask me for information about the Boulder's, I tell them what they want to know.


+1 on that

Furthermore head to Sportsman's or Cabelas they give info on the boulders or any other lake freely to anybody who walks in the door.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I am, Thanks, nothing wrong with that. I should look out for me. I gave you the info you wanted just through a PM yesterday. your welcome


----------



## peacefish (Jan 22, 2008)

> "40 people at the Willow Bottoms? GREAT!! That means that the brook trout rennovation project at those places HAS WORKED!! If that many people are heading in there, then obviously fishing is GOOD and the DWR has turned two very marginal fisheries into exceptional fisheries."


Selfish?

The Willow Bottoms have had better years than last year but, we cannot seem to question the DWR on this forum. It's 'selfish' of the Heps to defend everything the DWR does when it comes to managing the Boulders, more specifically, Brook Trout mis-management on the boulders. They have to protect their family reputation, and who wouldn't? You know?

It appears that Farrell Pond on the Thousand Lake has been fished out, or very close to it. There have been lakes on the boulders that have been fished out, or damaged do to angler pressure, and some due to mis-managment. This site may be to blame, at least partially. Historically, the nature of those fisheries is cyclical, usually some are up, when some are down and it changes every year. That's where this forum may help or hurt, depending on what information is listed and who is willing to drive down there and check the lake(s) for themselves...

Is it selfish to defend those places by trying to keep them secret?

Maybe, a little...

I think that people should learn that area for themselves, that they should get lost trying to find lakes they see on a map, not really sure if there's fish in them anyway. That's how I learned it, sometimes I caught fish, sometimes I failed. But, I can proudly, and selfishly say that I never took any hints from anyone on this forum concerning the boulders. Everything, all the information given about the boulders here, I've already known, because I'm down there as much as I can be. Is bragging about THAT selfish?

Probably.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| 

I find it incredible that all this hotspotting has gone on without a peep from me. I would like to thank a couple of the guys for some educational reading (seriously) on stocking practices and management theory as well as providing some fodder for the "to do before I die" list. As far as some of the places mentioned... I would like to fish them some day. I went to Boulder Mtn last year with two other members. The only places we saw other folks (fishing about five different lakes) was right by the parking lot and a couple fly fishing guys we saw at one of the hike in places. They certainly were NOT overrun with screaming hordes of folks keeping everything in sight.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

peacefish said:


> The Willow Bottoms have had better years than last year but, we cannot seem to question the DWR on this forum. It's 'selfish' of the Heps to defend everything the DWR does when it comes to managing the Boulders, more specifically, Brook Trout mis-management on the boulders. They have to protect their family reputation, and who wouldn't? You know?


Funny....which lake was mis-managed for brook trout? I would be interested to hear of one! You mention that we are simply defending our own...but, I think there is a lot more to it than that. What we are defending is what we have physically seen with our eyes and with our rods.


peacefish said:


> It appears that Farrell Pond on the Thousand Lake has been fished out, or very close to it. There have been lakes on the boulders that have been fished out, or damaged do to angler pressure, and some due to mis-managment. This site may be to blame, at least partially. Historically, the nature of those fisheries is cyclical, usually some are up, when some are down and it changes every year. That's where this forum may help or hurt, depending on what information is listed and who is willing to drive down there and check the lake(s) for themselves...


"It appears"...why would it "appear" that Farrel Pond has been fished out? Also, what lakes have been "fished-out" on the Boulder? Again, which lakes have been "mis-managed"? It is easy to throw out claims without naming places and without proof....where is your evidence?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple of comments. (they may seem disparate)

1. IMO, if an original poster does not wish to include the name of the water he/she is fishing in, but still include pictures, then this desire should be respected and others should not spout out the name of the water *out of respect to the original poster.* I believe that is the rule here anyway. Sure, others may know where it is, but that should be their little secret. I would hope the mods continue to adhere to this. If others wish to start a separate thread regarding the same area, then that is fine. Sure it's the WWW, but a little respect will allow more enjoyment to be derived for more people from forums like this.

2. Back to the Boulders (and the Uintas), It is my understanding that most of the trophy brookie lakes get that way by having a low population density of fish, with little recruitment and/or high mortality (and a good food supply). The two main ways mortality will occur is either partial winterkill or harvest. If this doesn't occur, then stunting is virtually inevitable. Since winterkill is hard to predict, harvest is the one thing anglers can do something about. Wouldn't the trophy brookie angler *want* some pressure on their favorite pond to protect against stunting?


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes and No if the angler did the right thing. But they don't, I've seen two lakes with piles of filleted fish bigger than 14 inches. Keep the little ones. and No because I'm Selfish remember


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great thread and educational for us folks who don't fish these areas and most likely never will...but folks I agree if someone posts up pics and leaves the body of water out of the post...it's called RESPECT not to call it out. 

If you want to know send the angler a PM...Yes posting up pics on the WWW folks who frequent these areas or who have fished these areas will 'know' the location so be it...just leave it at that...

If the poster of the thread wants it known then it's up to them to state it...again RESPECT for a fellow angler and this anglers personal experience and willing to share their trip...its THEIR report to share of the great Utah outdoors...yes these are the rules...calling out bodies of waters if not in the OP is not allowed and if caught by the any mod will the edited out of respect for this angler willing to share their story...

So please use PMs no need to call out any body of water...great thread and I enjoy seeing posts from the off the beaten path...lets continue to allow that to happen and again the location needs not be brought up unless the OP states it...as one stated this is a great forum and to have anglers not post because someone will name the body of water only hurts this forum for all forum members as this person will be relucant to ever post again...respect for anything is a two-way street...lets respect that is all we're asking


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well put K2...well put!!

Ya know....as a mod, you might just do alright!! :O||:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Well put K2...well put!!
> 
> Ya know....as a mod, you might just do alright!! :O||:


+1000!!
:RULES:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe it just me but Im getting the sense that people don't like things posted about the boulders Its all hush hush don't mention anything about Trial or any lakes up there for the fear it will get to much pressure on the lakes....

All I have to say to that is Blasphemy !!! For all those who are trying to make a public water there own private oasis sorry its open to the public, my tax dollars go the same place. 

I know Ive heard the sob stories " the lakes cant handle the pressure" wah wah Ive been reading posts and fishing the boulders for years and I have yet to see any over crowding So sak up Im tired of people crying about the boulders Ill sick Steve Stoner on you.. LOL


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a little different take on the word 'respect" that K2 uses. To me an angler that goes to a spot that he cherishes and feels it should not be pressured simply must refrain from posting about it on the internet altogether. K2 talks about respecting the original poster, how about the original poster respecting the resource or the fishery? Isn't that what people on here are mostly worked up about? Who got disrespected? The guy who plastered photos over the world wide web or the actual fishery? To me the original poster thought of himself first and the fishery second. That is what is wrong with hotspotting on the internet. Guys do it for validation and with it comes a certain amount of insecurity and irresponsibility. They want to show off their fish to the world, but then when the world figures out where they caught the fish the original poster gets his feelings hurt and cries foul. 

You can't have it both ways. You can't have accolades and be patting yourself on the back unless you post your big catch and big adventure on the internet. But at the same time you can't expect people to not comment on where you were. It is hypocritical to ask for acceptance and acknowledgment by posting big fish photos from secret places but then at the same time not want those so-called secret places exposed. Moral of the story, don't post if you don't want the place to get exposed. It is really that simple.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I won't disagree...however it's their experience and why can't they post what they want pics included...

Yes on the WWW anyone who fishes these areas will know that...if you want to post what you used, where you fished locations etc ...great and thats what this forum is all about hands down...but again if you didn't post what you used, where you fished but posted pics on the Al Gore's Internet...Why should someone blantantly state hey it was here...they shouldn't unless you stated as the OP'r...are they thinking of the body of water as secondary...highly doubful...they are sharing their experience..so whats wrong with that...thats all what this fourm is about...sharing an anglers personal experience...

You should also not be called out for potentially ruining an area if you post specifics to the above...it's your right to say whatever you want WRT your Utah angling experience and folks need to respect that also and not ream you for making your post...uncalled for. 

Folks we all know alot of these areas are accessible if one wants to do travel...but again if the OP doesn't state absolute specifics or if the OP posts specifics...so be it...it's their story...they are doing it for a reason...they enjoyed their experience...

Most of you know where we fish...not a big secret...just because an angler has a banner day at lake X at X location without them stating where doesn't mean someone else will have the same success including if they did state specifics...

This forum will not be tolerate if someone states again blantantly 'hey' it was here and/or folks belittling folks who do provide specifics...

Now does everyone who signs up as a member read 'all' the rules (I didn't) of the forum highly doubtful. If it's an honest ole-poo-pah they'll receive a PM and their post will be edited...

This is a great forum where folks can share their angling experience on waters, some waters (for us anyways) we'll never-ever see...let them do that without having to revert to not posting...let them share their experience no matter how you 'personally' may take it...I've learned some valuable lessons and that is one of the biggest. 

This is a great thread and for me I'd very much like to see someones angling experience in an area not teorrized by the power squadons and living 'their' dream/experience and willing to share it with and/or without photos...let's allow that to happen...No one should chastise one for postings specifics and no one should call out anothers angling experience on a body of water if that OP didn't state it...again respect my fellow anglers...respect...   

If one choses to post it's because they want too share their experience...allow them to do that without the drama of OMG they said that or OMG it's this location WITH PICS...come-on lets all enjoy what we can share with others of 'our' experience in the Utah outdoors as avid anglers for whatever that fish species maybe...isn't that what it's all about for many of us....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Amen to that!

It's in the rules. 

Ya know, it really takes away from a good trip report to have to crop the pics down to just the water and the fish. No background, no scenic shots...No fun! 

Without this rule, and with the way some have acted lately, a good trip report would be turned into a "where is this?" thread very quickly.

This would, in fact, harm the forum. 

If you're really curious and wish to ask the original poster a question, your question lies with that person and that person only! Not the rest of the world. Are you asking the rest of the world? No. Send a message to the person you're talking to. Doing it publicly makes it look like you're purposely trying to expose where they were fishing to everyone else and, in effect, doing someone wrong.

If you don't see it that way, hopefully the mods can set you straight pretty quickly. It's a community that needs new material to thrive. New material won't come if the would-be posters of that material don't feel comfortable doing it.

I don't know about the rest of the folks, but I certainly don't want every trip report to be a short paragraph.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

280Remington said:


> To me an angler that goes to a spot that he cherishes and feels it should not be pressured simply must refrain from posting about it on the internet altogether. ...To me the original poster thought of himself first and the fishery second.


bingo.



k2modpodge said:


> ...however it's their experience and why can't they post what they want pics included?


They can. But, doesn't that just go right along with what 280 said? It's the whole "I need to show the world how great I am" attitude. You post a report of a place you want kept secret -- for what?

How does the thought process go?
1. You go fishing to a place you want kept secret
2. You can't resist the idea of NOT posting some pictures of your trip, even though you want the place kept secret. You _think_ that the pics you post will be ok because "nobody will be able to tell where the pics are from...".
3. You post pics and a report on the internet of the place you want kept secret.
4. people recognize the locations FROM THE PICTURES YOU POSTED
5. Everyone is mad at the guy that recognized the place.

What's wrong with this?

The Willow Bottoms keep coming up in this discussion. Here's what bugs me about them: They are located a short (easy) hike away from a Forest Service run improved campground -- on a road that is bladed for easy access to passenger cars and motorhomes!! People act like these lakes are pristine, high-mountain, remote lakes. THEY ARE NOT!! They are no different than the lakes along the Mirror Highway. They are easy access lakes that should expect some pressure. If you're going to the Willow Bottoms looking for isolation from the crowds -- forget it!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I for 1 wish I could remove my "view" every time I get tricked into reading a report without a location. Ego trip, bragging, etc is what comes to mind to me. I am shocked a site like this can exist due to how "top secret" fisherman have been over the centuries.

Rules are rules though and they ought to be enforced. I guess the PM is something I had not considerd and I am glad this topic brought that to light. May just have to use that in the future. So is it okay to PM sombody else the answer when they accidently post "where is this"? 

When it comes to pics exposing an area I would say "have you seen the bass pics with a ocean wave in the background?" I think that speaks for itself. Photoshop my friends is way too easy to fake, how would you really know that is the location? I do agree though I would hate to see a ton of croped pics, unless of course it keeps out the strangers in the background fishing right next to me that is.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW....now I'm really confused. 

So....for some of us that like to post up our experience's and not post the location, we have huge ego's? How would you guy's rate the members that refuse to post anything at all? Dickless?
Should we show non related fish items...like food, scenery, and surroundings? Should we only show up in the fishing forum, like some of the guys, just to post up on a location that the OP refused to identify? 

So what it's gonna be to make some of you happy?

Post with pictures? Post with no pictures? Post with location? Post with no location? Post with a PM invite? Post without a PM invite? No post at all? Don't share anything? 

For me, I enjoy sharing a journey or two, especially when my destination is off the beaten track and some of them take years to return due to the seasons, weather or work. I can appreciate the fact that some members do not have the time to visit some of these places so I like to at least share the pictures and the experiences with them. PM's have always been welcomed and answered. 
I guess if some find this too offensive I can just report on my adventures at the community ponds... :roll:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Now don't get my community pond into this mess.
I want to keep it a secret and I don't post pictures of it because it can't handle the pressure. If too many people find out about it, the fish will get caught and then more fish will have to be stocked to replace them.

Now back to reality.
If someone posts about a fishing trip and includes pictures, that's great.
If others don't want to mess with the picture thing, that's also great.

We have the freedom to choose here.
We don't have the right to judge which places can be talked about.
I do believe in discretion though.
The Confidential Fishing Forum and PM's are a good way to control who reads about a fishing trip report.
Please use these methods of posting if appropriate.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Now don't get my community pond into this mess.
> I want to keep it a secret and I don't post pictures of it because it can't handle the pressure. If too many people find out about it, the fish will get caught and then more fish will have to be stocked to replace them.


I know/fish your community ponds and the birds ate all the fish.............Oh wait, that was a different discussion sorry. :O•-:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

.45 said:


> WOW....now I'm really confused.
> 
> So....for some of us that like to post up our experience's and not post the location, we have huge ego's? How would you guy's rate the members that refuse to post anything at all? Dickless?
> Should we show non related fish items...like food, scenery, and surroundings? Should we only show up in the fishing forum, like some of the guys, just to post up on a location that the OP refused to identify?
> ...


Now that's a bingo. +1 .45!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sinergy said:


> ........................................
> 
> I know Ive heard the sob stories " the lakes cant handle the pressure" wah wah Ive been reading posts and fishing the boulders for years and I have yet to see any over crowding So sak up Im tired of people crying about the boulders Ill sick Steve Stoner on you.. LOL


Who's Steve Stoner?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Who's Steve Stoner?


Hmmmm...because like WalMart Goggle has everything did a quickie search and came up with a few things...

http://www.bouldermountainguide.com/rates.html

http://www.scaminformer.com/scam-report ... c9628.html

http://www.bigfishtackle.mobi/cgi-bin/b ... ost=449631

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ost=528859

o-|| o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Kim, interesting.




All I can say is; be careful of gray-haired flyfisherman with zippered waders.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Who's Steve Stoner?


He's Boulder Mountain Guide my friends & I hired a quite few years back. Think if Super Dale, Dale Schanzie & Mike Ditka had a child. Thats Steve Stoner. The guy is all over the place he yelling at you, telling you to do this and then criticizes what he just told you to do.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to throw my inflation adjusted 2 cents on this, even though we are heading into -O\__- territory.

There are multiple reasons why people post either a report or pictures. Saying the only reason is bragging about the fish is incomplete. Here are a few I could think of, there are likely more.

1. Ok fine, bragging about the fish they caught. But you know what? Bragging about fish is something that has happened since the first caveman fashioned the first fishhook. As long as it doesn't go into extremes, so what?

2. Bragging about the photographs they took. You can see that here and you will really see that on the local flyfishing forum. (But dang, those guys take cool pictures) The original Boulders poster took a bunch of fish of spawning color CRC's. They may be the most beautiful fish in the state. Maybe he had never caught them before. What the [email protected]#* is wrong with a posting a few pics basically saying "wow, look how cool these pictures came out!".

3. Public service, if you are posting to let people know that a certain bite is on, or about ice conditions, or about some other water related issue, then I don't see how you can say this is "egotistical bragging". This could even be the case of a report without the name of the lake. For instance, a May report of the Boulders that doesn't mention the name but has pics can show Boulder regulars that certain waters are accessible and ready to go without blabbing that to everyone on the WWW directly.

4. A plea for help. Many reports have a "woe is me" characteristic with the hope that some "expert" will chime in and help them. There are actually a lot of these.

5. Finally, a travelogue. Some just like to have a public record of their fishing trips that others can read, whether the fishing is good or bad.

Most reports are combinations of these. It is not hard to tell who is posting out of self aggrandizement. Compare " I caught 58 perch before tiring of them and 47 trout, with 2 being macs of 19 3/16 inches and 21 3/32 inches along with 39 splake with the biggest being 18 9/16 inches and 6 bows with the biggest being 18 5/8 inches at my trip to Fish lake" to "had a great day at Fish lake, caught all the perch I wanted then had a good trout bite. caught a couple of pup macs too. Ice is 12 inches, no slush".

A couple of you expressed your opinion on what you like. Fine. Here's mine. I could care less about reports from community fisheries,(No offense Grandpa D) but I really *enjoy* reports that have pictures of gorgeous fish and places that time will likely not allow me to get to, and I like the reports *every bit as much* if the name of the lake is not given. Show me all the meal pics, fireside pics, petroglyphs, CRC's, tiger trout, and whatever else you care to. The UOTF guys and the guys here can do all the photographic bragging they want. *I LIKE IT!* (And those that are mad that they don't know where it is? Well, go find some places yourself, catch that nice fish yourself, make your own memories instead of hoping to pick up a gimmie on an internet forum.)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Perfectly stated Catherder. I feel alot of guys that call out names of lakes have a hidden agenda of their own. They have an ace-in-the-hole spot they are trying to protect by blatantly outing the names of lakes that are very valuable and treasured to many. The problem is that these same broadcasters will NOT disclose their own treasures.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> ........................
> 
> Most reports are combinations of these. It is not hard to tell who is posting out of self aggrandizement. ............................................................quote]
> 
> "aggrandizement"...uh...can we say that on here?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I feel alot of guys that call out names of lakes have a hidden agenda of their own. They have an ace-in-the-hole spot they are trying to protect by blatantly outing the names of lakes that are very valuable and treasured to many. The problem is that these same broadcasters will NOT disclose their own treasures.


yep -- those guys know about those super-secret lakes that nobody else knows about. They're not on the maps, nor are they included in the stocking reports. They're too secret! It's all a conspiracy!

the conspiracy crap sure gets old.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok Brett. I know all the lakes are on the map and MOST of the stocking reports. Problem is finding time to check them out. I get maybe 10 days a year down there if I'm lucky. Just do this for me: Send me a list, via P.M. of coarse, of lakes where the last 10 brook trout over 5lbs. from Boulder, 1000 Lakes, or Fishlake came from. Just the fish you know about. I realize lakes change down there, but I'm curious.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

brookieguy
What ever happened to self discovery? There is a lot of satisfaction that goes with finding something all your own instead of having it spoon fed to you. You asked me what I thought about the Boulders and I gave you in a PM what I felt was a pretty accurate and complete synopsis. Are you shopping around for answers? Lazy?

If you have 10 days down there like you say; you have answered your own question. If I were you I would spend 10 days fishing the ONE lake that you are confident has the biggest brookies. Getting an insiders list of pet lakes isn't going to do you much good. What happens if you hit the best lake on the mountain only one day and it was an off day and you move on to another? How can you do justice to any lakes by hitting them just once or twice a year? Do you really think you are going to roll up to one lake and have that lake loaded with nothing but 5 pound brook trout? I get the feeling you want to run up and down the Fish Lake, 1000 Lake Mtn. and the Boulders frantically and desperately looking for that "secret" lake that magically holds all of the 5 pound brook trout. 

Once again I am suggesting to you, determine which lake YOU feel has the biggest brookies then fish that lake on various types of days, various times of the year and various times of day. Get to know that ONE lake intimately. I am sure PBH would say the same thing, there is no silver bullet, no magic mystical lake down there. There really isn't. Can't you understand that? I am betting you have probably already fished it. But have you fished it correctly and most importantly, thoroughly?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

honestly, I shouldn't even reply. 280 answered brookieguy as well as could have been answered.


What I find ironic is the whole "pm" thing. So, you guys don't want reports on the WWW, but PM's are OK? That just doesn't sound right to me. What's the difference?

Brookie -- you know the mountain. You know the lakes. You know things change year-to-year. Like 280 said, determine which lakes YOU feel give you the best opportunity to catch that big brook trout. If it were me, I'd probably fish Beaver Dam or Deer. But, that's not because I think that the next state record is coming from either lake. It's because I like those lakes. Some of us graduated from the "trophy" stage, and have moved on to bigger and better things. That's not to say we don't enjoy catching big fish -- who doesn't? -- but my days of chasing around those mountain ranges looking for the Taft-Buster ended a long time ago.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry men, I just got a bit flustered. You guys are 100% correct. I always do fish the places I feel hold the biggest fish.
I also gave up on the record-breaking brookie years ago. I used to be obsessed and sooo far from lazy. No internet or Google Earth when I was first searching. I would beat the living Pi$$ out of vehicles and my legs searching for those honey-holes. I stayed in Milty's hotel just to quiz him, looked up big brookie legends like Duane and Nolan Peterson, and chased many leads, sometimes fruitfull, sometimes a bust. It really is about 50% luck when trying to find big brookies. It's all about ifs. Well, like an old boss once told me "if my aunt would have had nuts, she'd have been my uncle!" You really do have to pay your dues, which, I really feel I have. It just seems like I get fewer and fewer 5lb. brook trout. In fact, I haven't caught one in the last couple years. But you know what, I care less and less about that as time goes on. You really learn to just appreciate what's put on your plate and savor it. Sure I'll take a hand out, simply because I've handed out bones myself. I think there are alot of guys that would back me on that claim. I love to share exciting finds with tight fishing freinds. I'm sure that doesn't help keep it "secret" but like has been stated before, there are no real secrets anymore. A bit of low-radar doesn't hurt though.
I also know there is no conspiricies going on behind my back. I don't wear tin foil on my head at night to keep aliens from reading my mind either.
I concede to the harshness of reality.....BG1


----------



## smittyts (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd really like to learn more about the Boulders. I wish a threasd could stay on topic long enough to yield useful information.


----------

